
12 August 1995: It Works - jasim
http://www.paulgraham.com/12aug95.html
======
payne92
Related, and for an amusing sense of technology at that time, here are the
sources for a portion of Open Market's system circa 1994:
[https://github.com/SovOMI/OMI-code](https://github.com/SovOMI/OMI-code)

(Open Market's store builder, shopping cart, and payment system pre-dated
Viaweb by over a year).

